# AOSP Clock Mod?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I asked this question in the Thundershed thread but no responses so I thought I'd try here....

Has anyone seen an AOSP mod for an analog clock with sweep hand on the lock screen only? I like the weather on my homescreen but I thought an analog clock with sweep hand with the date under it would make a really cool lock screen.

I don't like themes because they change a lot of things and I always hate half the changes but a mod allowing a single.change like this would be really cool.

I don't like widget locker because it slows down reboots and opening the homescreen.


----------

